# Organic Food: The Real Story!



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Over the past two decades the sale of organic foods has increased annually nearly 20%. Today’s organic food system includes a combination of small and large food producers, local and global distribution networks, and a wide variety of products including processed foods, fruits, vegetables, meats and dairy (1). Recent food crises such as mad cow [...]

*Read More...*


----------

